# EB-TV MuayThai Reality: Valdet Gashi



## EliteBoxing (May 29, 2011)

*This episode show Valdet Gashi lifestyle and training before his fight at MBK FightNight in Thailand. Let's see what going on.*







*Beginning Part*
*Watch Here:* http://www.eliteboxing.tv/video_player.php?vid=273







*Fighting Part*
*Watch Here:* http://www.eliteboxing.tv/video_player.php?vid=274
















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

